# farewell to a good friend



## borntobnude (Nov 24, 2012)

For the last 13 years Harry has called our backyard his home ,only on the rare occaision our neighbour asked if harry was at home . 
He has never gone further down the driveway than the house line ,always turned up for a feed and never declied a pat . 

For a $6 grey rabbit he was best friend to my son from the age of 4 and has been part of our family all of our daughters life . 

On the small positive we can now have a veggie garden in the backyard , which will anoy a few neighbours as they will now have to grow their own !!!!!!!


It will be a sad night at our house tonight 
RIP HARRY RABBIT :cry: :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sharky (Nov 24, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss  Rip Harry, enjoy eating your carrots up in the skies.


----------



## Wrightpython (Nov 24, 2012)

Did you recycle it as snake food


----------



## Umbral (Nov 24, 2012)

Did you think before posting that, he obviously liked it and that's your response?

RIP Harry


----------



## Wrightpython (Nov 24, 2012)

What's wrong with recycling your pets I do it with mine just thought it was normal


----------



## Planky (Nov 24, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> What's wrong with recycling your pets I do it with mine just thought it was normal


It is normal right ?


----------



## sharky (Nov 24, 2012)

i could never do it to one of mine.....even i'd give my obese whale of a cat a proper burial...


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 24, 2012)

My first coment to the family was "can we feed him to Alice " the BHP and my wife said probably not as she just had 2 xxl rats


----------



## Umbral (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol guess I was wrong


----------



## Stuart (Nov 24, 2012)

Never easy losing ones pet regardless of how you choose their "burial". Thoughts are with you mate.


----------



## Tablemanners (Nov 24, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Did you recycle it as snake food



Really inconsiderate. This guy obviously loved it as a pet. How would you feel if I hypothetically fed one of your dead kids to a Burmese python. Probably wouldn't like it would you. It was a part of his family and I'm sure he will be missed.
R.I.P Harry, now you got all the carrots in the world.

hahaha sorry, just looked at the post afterwards and saw he wanted to. Bit confusing considering your first post. Sorry bout that one.


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 24, 2012)

It is very sad ,but life goes on .I have alredy relocated some herbs to the backyard and tomorrow i will throw away the cupboard that he chewed into to make his sleeping quarters 10 yrs ago .
He was the last mammal pet that i will own as the attachment bit really does get to me and my wife . We love all of our pets (phasmids included ) but is har to get close to an insect


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry about losing harry nudie.....thats awsome he lived to 12 tho..... well done, must have been one happy bunny 

Condolences tho.

I have lost pet rats which upsets me tho.... I still feed them to my snakes tho. If I dug a hole in the back paddock and buried it, the foxes would dig it up and eat it... the worms would get it..... I would rather it 'lived on' in one of my fave snakes. (I am totally serious, by the way on this one)

- - - Updated - - -



borntobnude said:


> but is hard to get close to an insect



Dont worry, when you cark it.... the insects will get close to you :shock: (unless you get toasted)

- - - Updated - - -



Tablemanners said:


> Really inconsiderate. This guy obviously loved it as a pet. How would you feel if I hypothetically fed one of your dead kids to a Burmese python. Probably wouldn't like it would you. It was a part of his family and I'm sure he will be missed.
> R.I.P Harry, now you got all the carrots in the world.
> 
> hahaha sorry, just looked at the post afterwards and saw he wanted to. Bit confusing considering your first post. Sorry bout that one.



Dont worry TM...... Thats just wrightpython..... If he said something nice.... we would all panic :shock: Good to know everything is in balance in the aps universe (for now)


----------



## Wrightpython (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm trying to be nice I just prefer shooting from the hip and to me a shovels a shovel unless of cause its a spade but that's another story. When my cat died non of my snakes were big enough so I sold it to a mate to feed he's scrubbie then two days later she was reincarnated as a new kitten that I found feral as and living behind my factory, she now has pride of place on my pillow. I also ate Penelope our pig but only cause it was Xmas and we were having a BBQ.


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 24, 2012)

Tablemanners said:


> Really inconsiderate. This guy obviously loved it as a pet. How would you feel if I hypothetically fed one of your dead kids to a Burmese python. Probably wouldn't like it would you. It was a part of his family and I'm sure he will be missed.
> R.I.P Harry, now you got all the carrots in the world.
> 
> hahaha sorry, just looked at the post afterwards and saw he wanted to. Bit confusing considering your first post. Sorry bout that one.



RIP little bunny.

Not that confusing really. I'm all for sentimentality, but I believe that at the end of the day, once an animal (or person) is dead, it's just a corpse. It is a vacant meat-bag, and might as well be re-used instead of going to waste. My partner was quite disgusted with me the other day when I said that when one of my pet rats dies (she's getting pretty long in the tooth, so it won't be long now) I will feed her body to a snake. Even though I have said on many occasions that when I die I want to be ground up and fed to the dogs. He confuses me sometimes. 
Incidentally, if I did have a dead kid, after its organs had been donated, I wouldn't find if you fed it to a Burmese, though I'd probably prefer if you fed it to a Scrub. 
Personally, I don't see how shoving a corpse underground to rot in a box is a better way of honoring their memory as opposed to allowing said corpse to fulfil its place in the food chain.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 24, 2012)

Dont worry nudie, I just held a little seance with myself and got to talk to harry.... He said for me to thank you guys for him, for being the best family a bunny could have hoped for  He told me to tell you he is hanging out in the big carrot patch in the sky.... with half a dozen playboy bunnies


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 25, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Dont worry nudie, I just held a little seance with myself and got to talk to harry.... He said for me to thank you guys for him, for being the best family a bunny could have hoped for  He told me to tell you he is hanging out in the big carrot patch in the sky.... with half a dozen playboy bunnies



Thank you Ratty and everyone else .It was a tough night listening to my children sob themselves to sleep . but life goes on :cry:


----------



## zaphyrr (Nov 27, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> RIP little bunny.
> 
> Not that confusing really. I'm all for sentimentality, but I believe that at the end of the day, once an animal (or person) is dead, it's just a corpse. It is a vacant meat-bag, and might as well be re-used instead of going to waste. My partner was quite disgusted with me the other day when I said that when one of my pet rats dies (she's getting pretty long in the tooth, so it won't be long now) I will feed her body to a snake. Even though I have said on many occasions that when I die I want to be ground up and fed to the dogs. He confuses me sometimes.
> Incidentally, if I did have a dead kid, after its organs had been donated, I wouldn't find if you fed it to a Burmese, though I'd probably prefer if you fed it to a Scrub.
> Personally, I don't see how shoving a corpse underground to rot in a box is a better way of honoring their memory as opposed to allowing said corpse to fulfil its place in the food chain.



Not everyone is as "practical" as you, disntegratus, or Wrightpython.
Some people are sentimental....
Obviously the OP err's on the practical side so no offence taken it seems.

On the other hand, I just lost my horse who I've had since I was about 7 (I'm 25 now). If someone sugggested to me I should cut her up and feed her to my dogs I would be disgusted and devastated. Maybe guage the owners response before suggesting ways of body disposal

- - - Updated - - -

RIP bunny.
I'm sure he's enjoying his big pasture in the sky. Hopefully your kidies recover quickly from their shock. 
For your sake and theirs!!


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Nov 27, 2012)

RIP to your little Harry bunny  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Manda1032 (Nov 27, 2012)

being someone who was perviously "owned" by a rabbit for the same length of time I send my sincere condolences on your loss. Rabbits do make the best pets being a combination of dog cat and human. There is no greater experience then being their servant and not a day goes by where I don't miss her. I had her for over half my life, they have some wonderful quirks and really steal your heart. I had her cremated and when I find the perfect resting spot she will remain with me.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 27, 2012)

I had rabbits once.... they are funny when they get mad at you for something and stamp thier foot :shock::lol: I thought mine had something wrong with its leg and asked the petshop.... they just said ' nothing wrong with the wabbit.... it too just hates you' :lol:


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 27, 2012)

this thread has it all, i was sad at first then i laughed at wrightpython, then i remembered my rabbit (jack) and am constantly amused by captainratbag.. lol

Sorry for your loss. Nice innnings for a bunny though. hope your kiddies are doing ok now. 

RIP LITTLE HARRY,


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone 
we as a family have now moved on , but not like the rabbit . Even though I did put food out for him and fill the water on sunday morning 
The Kiddies 14/16 have enough to take their minds of such things as death . Not all of which i approve of but thats life :lol:


----------



## Rhodie (Nov 27, 2012)

*Heartless*



disintegratus said:


> RIP little bunny.
> 
> Not that confusing really. I'm all for sentimentality, but I believe that at the end of the day, once an animal (or person) is dead, it's just a corpse. It is a vacant meat-bag, and might as well be re-used instead of going to waste. My partner was quite disgusted with me the other day when I said that when one of my pet rats dies (she's getting pretty long in the tooth, so it won't be long now) I will feed her body to a snake. Even though I have said on many occasions that when I die I want to be ground up and fed to the dogs. He confuses me sometimes.
> Incidentally, if I did have a dead kid, after its organs had been donated, I wouldn't find if you fed it to a Burmese, though I'd probably prefer if you fed it to a Scrub.
> Personally, I don't see how shoving a corpse underground to rot in a box is a better way of honoring their memory as opposed to allowing said corpse to fulfil its place in the food chain.






Thats just heartless, your body carries the spirit and when that has left should be berried or cremated, not re-cycled into food and then a resting place as poop.


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 27, 2012)

Buried to become worm poop, or cremated to become air pollutant/fertiliser?

Rest assured, one way or another, 99% of corpses end up as food for something along the way. Welcome to reality.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Nov 27, 2012)

Rhodie said:


> Thats just heartless, your body carries the spirit and when that has left should be berried or cremated, not re-cycled into food and then a resting place as poop.



I'm sure you meant to say "In my opinion etc etc etc..." Because that is 100% opinion.


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 27, 2012)

Rhodie said:


> Thats just heartless, your body carries the spirit and when that has left should be berried or cremated, not re-cycled into food and then a resting place as poop.



Considering that it's illegal to feed my corpse to the dogs, I think I'd like a Tibetan sky burial instead.


----------



## beardedman (Nov 27, 2012)

im disguested recycling your animals for food to animals these animals are our family not food for something to eat R.I.P HARRY :cry::cry:


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 27, 2012)

Rhodie said:


> Thats just heartless, your body carries the spirit and when that has left should be berried or cremated, not re-cycled into food and then a resting place as poop.



Sorry Rhodie.... I have to disagree with you..... I am the most sentimental guy when it comes to.... well, most things..... but as I said in a previous post, I would rather feed my dead pet rats to my python.... so he doesnt get dug up and eaten by foxes or just fly blown and rot in the ground. I had a fave pet boy rat called 'Buddy' he was sickly for a while with mycoolasma then died.... I said my goodbyes and gave him to my coastal..... I believe buddy lives on in monty. I would have felt stupid and wasting buddies life if I had just buried him or thrown him out with the trash.....

What you are suggesting would mean people should all die with all thier organs.... not donate them? I respect your opinion, it differs from mine.... and others have thier own opinion.... each is right for themselves. 

Dont bag others for having a different opinion to yours.... 

Oh, and welcome to APS


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm with Rat on this. MY body doesn't "carry my spirit". In my opinion. If I could be fed to the sharks when I die I'd be stoked. They're my pets, and when they die I'll do with them what I want.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 27, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Buried to become worm poop, or cremated to become air pollutant/fertiliser?
> 
> Rest assured, one way or another, 99% of corpses end up as food for something along the way. Welcome to reality.


a wee little bit of my father ended up being eaten by fish , unintentional of course im not into that idea , but we spread his ashes over in Indonesia at a favourite island + surfing spot when we did hundreds of these little reef fish came up and started feeding on it , funny thing though he was a professional fisherman for years


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> I'm trying to be nice I just prefer shooting from the hip and to me a shovels a shovel unless of cause its a spade but that's another story. When my cat died non of my snakes were big enough so I sold it to a mate to feed he's scrubbie then two days later she was reincarnated as a new kitten that I found feral as and living behind my factory, she now has pride of place on my pillow. I also ate Penelope our pig but only cause it was Xmas and we were having a BBQ.




Do claws pose and issue at all???? Iv been considering collecting abandoned kittens from the local RSPCA for my Scrubby. Rats..., kittens... they look the same to me???


----------



## Stuart (Nov 27, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> Do claws pose and issue at all???? Iv been considering collecting abandoned kittens from the local RSPCA for my Scrubby. Rats..., kittens... they look the same to me???



I don't condone what you are doing, but I will offer a bit of advice. Don't let the RSPCA know what you are doing with the kittens, they could make you life difficult if they decided to test the animal cruelty waters.

And on a personal note, "No, it's a silly thing to even contemplate"


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 27, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> I don't condone what you are doing, but I will offer a bit of advice. Don't let the RSPCA know what you are doing with the kittens, they could make you life difficult if they decided to test the animal cruelty waters.
> 
> And on a personal note, "No, it's a silly thing to even contemplate"




Well either way they are destroyed... might as well make some use of them??? right? Why do you think this is silly???


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Nov 27, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> Do claws pose and issue at all???? Iv been considering collecting abandoned kittens from the local RSPCA for my Scrubby. Rats..., kittens... they look the same to me???



Dunno if you're trying to be funny or stir the pot or what, if you are ead cause this has actually been brought up plenty in the past. Claws pose absolutely no threat unless you live feed. Again though the rspca will not allow you to take kittens if they know what you're doing. Also, its been my experience kittens from the rspca are very expensive. Its much cheaper to feed conventional food, I see no advantage in collecting kittens

- - - Updated - - -



jairusthevirus21 said:


> Do claws pose and issue at all???? Iv been considering collecting abandoned kittens from the local RSPCA for my Scrubby. Rats..., kittens... they look the same to me???



Dunno if you're trying to be funny or stir the pot or what, if you are ead cause this has actually been brought up plenty in the past. Claws pose absolutely no threat unless you live feed. Again though the rspca will not allow you to take kittens if they know what you're doing. Also, its been my experience kittens from the rspca are very expensive. Its much cheaper to feed conventional food, I see no advantage in collecting kittens

- - - Updated - - -

Soooo. Stiring the pot?


----------



## Stuart (Nov 27, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> Well either way they are destroyed... might as well make some use of them??? right? Why do you think this is silly???



In fact I don't think it's silly as logically it makes sense. Morally though, it's a silly thing to even consider as there are numerous opinions out there that would argue otherwise. 

There is a reason there are no cat breeders out there selling to the reptile community,


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 27, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> In fact I don't think it's silly as logically it makes sense. Morally though, it's a silly thing to even consider as there are numerous opinions out there that would argue otherwise.
> 
> There is a reason there are no cat breeders out there selling to the reptile community,




Yup ok. I see where your coming from... I just think that essentially there is nothing wrong with it... As for the animal cruelty side well obviously kittens would be gassed and not fed live...thats sick!!! . Just thinking that there are plenty of free kittens out there... 
Isnt it strange that rats are ok to be bred as feed but cats arnt? lol ha ha


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 27, 2012)

People have pet rats, pet rabbits, pet ginnie pigs..... rats, rabbits & ginnie pigs are often fed to reptiles? Even tho they are cute and fluffy. You could feed kittens to a python.... the only thing is what has it been wormed with, vaccinated with etc? A dead small animal is just a dead small animal to a python.

However, the last time someone I know bought a kitten from the rspca, it was well over $120 (vaccinated, wormed, microchipped and a desexing voucher for when it is old enough) This would be an expensive feed for a python, and the microchip and worming/vaccination chemicals could adversly effect the snake, not to mention the chip


----------



## Stuart (Nov 27, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> Isnt it strange that rats are ok to be bred as feed but cats arnt? lol ha ha


To be honest, without name calling and animal rights thrown in the air, it would be a very interesting topic if we didn't bring the personal side into it as well.

Me, well I have two cats back in NZ and would never contemplate them (or any cat) as a food source because I'm biased. I'm sure there are some rat, bunny & mouse keepers out there that think we are psychopaths for feeding Mr Whiskers to a snake, but we don't relate on that level. Hell, if I could, I would feed my neighbors annoying kids to my olive but I'mworried it might upset her stomach


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Nov 27, 2012)

Well the neighbours cat just walked into my yard again. Il let you know how it goes! "here kitty, kitty... nice kitty... tasty kitty... COME HERE!!!"


----------



## Stuart (Nov 27, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> Well the neighbours cat just walked into my yard again. Il let you know how it goes! "here kitty, kitty... nice kitty... tasty kitty... COME HERE!!!"


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 27, 2012)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> Do claws pose and issue at all???? Iv been considering collecting abandoned kittens from the local RSPCA for my Scrubby. Rats..., kittens... they look the same to me???



Eventually when I have my scrubby (among other things) I do intend to speak to my local shelter about getting the corpses of the kittens etc as food. Provided they haven't killed them using the green dream, it should be fine. If you're talking about collecting kittens when they've been dumped at the shelter overnight, I honestly can't see an issue with it. Most of them would end up dead anyway. But if you're taking them from the RSPCA, make sure you only kill the healthy ones, and leave them a mangled broken one so that they can spend thousands of dollars fixing it to make people feel better about themselves.


----------



## Boidae (Nov 27, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Considering that it's illegal to feed my corpse to the dogs, I think I'd like a Tibetan sky burial instead.




Now that's a way to be remembered!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 27, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Considering that it's illegal to feed my corpse to the dogs, I think I'd like a Tibetan sky burial instead.




It is only illegal to feed your corpse to the dogs...... if whoever does it gets caught :lol: If you have a couple of rotties or great danes, they could prolly finish you off in less than a week.... no probs. If you only have a chihuahua and it will take him 3 months to eat you.... different story.... more risk of getting busted....

I know, a decent size scrubbie could eat your arms and legs.... the dogs all the big bits :lol:


Whats the tibetan sky burial? sounds awesome


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 28, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> It is only illegal to feed your corpse to the dogs...... if whoever does it gets caught :lol: If you have a couple of rotties or great danes, they could prolly finish you off in less than a week.... no probs. If you only have a chihuahua and it will take him 3 months to eat you.... different story.... more risk of getting busted....
> 
> I know, a decent size scrubbie could eat your arms and legs.... the dogs all the big bits :lol:
> 
> ...




Sounds really nice and dignified, doesn't it? But what happens is they dissect you in line with the rituals, then take your corpse to a mountaintop to be eaten mostly by birds, but also whatever other scavengers come along

Not a bad idea with the scrubbies, I may have to get a couple then


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 28, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Not a bad idea with the scrubbies, I may have to get a couple then



Whats that I hear (my hand to my ear) :shock: Oh, its ok, its just your enemies running for cover :lol:


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Nov 28, 2012)

Did you gutload ol bugs bunny in his last week ?


----------

